# First test cycle: How long was it before you noticed gains in both strength and size?



## Jess999 (May 23, 2011)

Just wondering how long it took most of you to notice any gains after you started your first testosterone cycle.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 23, 2011)

What ester are you referring to?  Enanthate and Cyp about 5th week give a little, Prop 2-3 weeks


----------



## minimal (May 23, 2011)

With cyp or enan... i hear as early as 2-3weeks.. or as late as 5-6 weeks...


----------



## mich29 (May 23, 2011)

minimal said:


> With cyp or enan... i hear as early as 2-3weeks.. or as late as 5-6 weeks...



I would say this is a fair statement


----------



## aja44 (May 23, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> What ester are you referring to?  Enanthate and Cyp about 5th week give a little, Prop 2-3 weeks



I would agree with this statement


----------



## Jess999 (May 23, 2011)

Sorry, I meant test e.

Wow, it can really take up to five or six weeks? Jeez.

Just wondering what everyone here experienced.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 23, 2011)

You will feel better pumps in the gym and a slight increase in strength and vascularity during 3rd week. The gains in mass during week 4 or 5.


----------



## Schwarz (May 23, 2011)

yeah, that's why lot's of us take an oral AAS at last for the first 4 weeks.


----------



## D-Lats (May 23, 2011)

Dbol kickstart cures the lul from first pin til 3rd week of long ester test where you will begin to feel the androgenic effects ie aggression and libido. I'd say 5 weeks is right on for any real noticeable mass increases. Prop I find works in a week but maybe that's just me.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

Prop took about 4 weeks. 100 EOD


----------



## Jess999 (May 23, 2011)

What about how long it took before you noticed any side effects, like acne, mood, etc.?


----------



## aja44 (May 23, 2011)

Jess999 said:


> What about how long it took before you noticed any side effects, like acne, mood, etc.?



If your an asshole normally, you will be a bigger asshole on AAS.


----------



## vannesb (May 23, 2011)

No mood swings for me but I am an asshole always!  On week 7 Test C and Deca just hit 110lb dumbells for 6 reps!! Current weight 178lbs!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 23, 2011)

People around me noticed way before I did.  Two months in, and I knew major changes had happened and were continuing to come.


----------



## mlc308 (May 23, 2011)

I have seen many guys in the past take at least 4 weeks on Test E


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 23, 2011)

if gear is real and nto fake,after few days you need to feel it..even become horny  becouse of more testosterone in blood


----------

